# Biete Final Fantasy 7, Geforce 8800, Games und Fritz Box und mehr



## YoKiller (22. Februar 2009)

1) FRITZ BOX 7170

Die Fritz Box WLAN 7170 SL befindet sich optisch als auch technisch in Top Zustand. Sie hat die Farbe rot/grau...

den Rest kennt ihr ja bzw. könnt es bei AVM, dem Hersteller, nachlesen

das alles ist dabei:

Fritz Box WLAN 7170 SL
Stromkabel
Telefonkabel

2) Final Fantasy 7 für PC

Final Fantasy 7 für den PC.
CDs und Hülle Top Zustand. Die Aussenseiten des Handbuchs musste ich leider mit Klebestreifen zusammenkleben.

3) Power Point Presenter

Zum Verkauf stehen hier 2 Power Point Presenter inkl. passender Batterien

4) Xbox 360 Spiele

Dead or Alive: Xtreme 2
LOST - Das Spiel

5) Gamecube Spiele

Resident Evil
Super Smash Bros. Melee (Players Choice)
Kelly Slater’s Pro Surfer
Metroid Prime
Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II

6) PS2 Spiele

XG3: Extreme G Racing
Pro Evolution Soccer
Gran Turismo 3 A-spec

7) Xbox Spiele

Aggressive Inline
NBA 2K3
NBA Live 2003
NBA Live 2005
International Superstar Soccer 2
Silent Hill 2
Shadows of Memories
Tony Hawk’s Underground
BMX XXX
Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 4
Enclave
Brute Force
Turok Evolution (leider keine Original Hülle)

8 ) PC Spiele( alle Spiele in DVD Hüllen mit allem was drum und dran war)

Summoner
Grandia 2
Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Das fünfte Element (nicht Erstauflage)
Mat Hoffman’s Pro BMX
Die Siedler: Das Erbe der Könige

===> alle in Top Zustand mit Hülle, Handbuch und CD/DVD und wenn nichts anderes angegeben Erstauflage

9) GameStar

alle je erschienenen GameStar Ausgaben, geordnet nach Jahrgängen...
es stehen noch folgende Jahrgänge bereit:

1997 (da gab es ja nur 3 Ausgaben)
1998
1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2004
2005
2006
2007
2008
(abgesehen von 1997, als nur 3 Ausgaben erschienen, immer alle 12 Ausgaben, in sehr gutem zustand, da ich die eigentlich mal sammeln wollte, ja auch habe, aber inzwischen das Interesse nicht mehr da ist)

10) XFX Geforce 8800 GTS (320 MB)

Die Grafikkarte sieht tadellos aus, ich konnte sie allerdings nicht testen, daher verkaufe/tausche ich sie als defekt


Bitte alle anderen Threads von mir löschen


----------



## fiumpf (22. Februar 2009)

YoKiller am 22.02.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> FRITZ BOX 7170


Wie viel für die FritzBox?


----------



## YoKiller (26. Februar 2009)

und weiter


----------



## YoKiller (6. März 2009)

und weiter


----------



## YoKiller (5. April 2009)

und weiter


----------



## DonLennschi (5. April 2009)

Ich  werde vermutlich einen für diese Frage typischen Zusammenbruch erleiden,aber:

Was willste für FF7 haben?


----------



## YoKiller (10. April 2009)

weiter gehts


----------



## Erzbaron (10. April 2009)

YoKiller am 10.04.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> weiter gehts



15€ inkl. Versand für die GTS???

edit: oder hast du Interesse an Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, Colonization oder Supreme Ruler 2020??


----------



## YoKiller (10. April 2009)

Erzbaron am 10.04.2009 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> YoKiller am 10.04.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




für was ein system sind denn diese spiele?


----------



## YoKiller (13. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## YoKiller (17. April 2009)

und weiter


----------



## YoKiller (23. April 2009)

und weiter


----------

